
HPE, AMD win deal for U.S. supercomputer to model nuclear weapons - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hpe-amd/hpe-amd-win-deal-for-u-s-supercomputer-to-model-nuclear-weapons-idUSKBN20R2RY
======
morninglight
Where is the Supercomputer for modeling the global spread of pandemic disease?
When was it built? What are its specefications? Who operates it?

